# Tv Sankey modelo CT-21SLSW5 con problema de vertical



## tonni v (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenas noches colegas, 
Tengo un t.v. sankey modelo CT-21SLSW5 chasis PH08KX-L22
C120652525. La idea es que me genera la imagen de video solo a medias o a la mitad de la pantalla. ya le corregi la seccion vertical y la misma historia, que podra ser compañeros?? 

y pss ya busque el diagrama del t.v. y no lo encuentro, talves alguien lo tiene se lo agradeceria


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola* tonni v*

pareciera como que no te anda la lampara de atras !!!


----------



## tonni v (Jun 5, 2014)

SSTC que procederia disculpa...
te comento que encontre rebentado un Capacitor electrolitico lo cambie junto con el ic vertical pero lo mismo...
Pienso que puede ser el oscilador al vertical??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

tonni v dijo:


> SSTC que procederia disculpa...
> te comento que encontre rebentado un Capacitor electrolitico lo cambie junto con el ic vertical pero lo mismo...
> Pienso que puede ser el oscilador al vertical??



no sé si me lo preguntas o me lo afirmas  no veo mas que tu 

se parece a tu problema 

http://www.eltallerdelectronica.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Hyundai-con-rayas-arriba1.jpg


----------



## tonni v (Jun 6, 2014)

Que tal SSTC,
Te comento que estube analizando el link que posteaste,
Pues cambie el diodo que indica la imagen pero la misma situacion la imagen de video siempre aparece a medias... si podes ayudarme o pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria??

saludos,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2014)

tonni v
cambiar todos los electrolíticos + revisar la tencion del ic vertical 
(porque si se quemo el ic anterior,si es que ya lo cambiaste,puede que se alla desvalorizado la resistencia que esta antes del diodo que sale del flyback y que alimenta la sección vertical)



tonni v dijo:


> SSTC que procederia disculpa...
> te comento que encontre rebentado un Capacitor electrolitico lo cambie junto con el ic vertical pero lo mismo...
> *Pienso que puede ser el oscilador al vertical*??


el oscilador no, el ic amplificador del vertical si


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2014)

Los IC verticales suelen tener *dos* tensiones de alimentación positivas , supongamos una de 12 Vdc y otra Boost de 24 Vdc

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los IC verticales suelen tener *dos* tensiones de alimentación positivas , supongamos una de 12 Vdc y otra Boost de 24 Vdc
> 
> Saludos !



muchos ic de verticales (del tipo LA78041, TDA9309, TDA9302H, STV9379F, STV8172A, TDA8172 y STV9325) tienen un diodo para darle la otra tensión ,si el diodo falla ,no hay vertical.
hay que medir la diferencia de voltaje antes y después del diodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2014)

Sip tienen 24 V para el amplificador de potencia-salida y un díodo que alimenta la parte de señal por otra pata , ambas a 24 Vdc


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip tienen 24 V para el amplificador de potencia-salida y un díodo que alimenta la parte de señal por otra pata , ambas a 24 Vdc



Si tiras el nombre del integrado te va a ser mejor el resultado 

saludos atte *SSTC*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

esos chasis chinos suelen traer esos ic que mencione mas arriba 
lo mas comun son el UT78040 = LA78040 STV9302 etc etc.
creo que este es el esquema, igual son todos parecidos


----------



## tonni v (Jul 12, 2014)

Tv Sankey modelo CT-21SLSW5 con problema de vertical
Que tal amigos el-rey-julien, DOSMETROS, SSTC, les comento que ya solucione la 
falla gracias a sus comentarios y aportes.

SOLUCION: cambio del condesador electrolitico C562 el que se ubica en el secundario de
la fuente SMPS, el cual estaba seco, es el que se encargaba del filtraje del voltage de alimentacion negativo del ic vertical (adjunte diagrama). y al medir voltage este era de aprox 9VDC y intermitente.

GRACIAS


----------



## tonni v (Ago 6, 2014)

Buenos dias compañeros,
Este es muy raro jajaja... 
esta es la secuencias que ha tenido:
Yego al taller por problemas de audio, por que habia video y no se escuchaba.

Empece a resoldar la targeta y probe y ya daba audio con video! 

El problema que dio despues fue que ya no se podia bajar el volumen (el volumen se quedo al maximo) aunque en la pantalla se visualizaba que si bajaba.

En conclucion a esto note que el micro es el que no hace conmutar a los transisores preamplificadores que van al IC de audio.

Por costos o por falta de existencia del ic micro. Coloque un potenciometro que variara el volumen y ahi quedo.

Luego el Tv funciono como por dos meses y luego ya no se escuchaba un canal de audio. Destape el tv y resolde y probe de nuevo ahora el problema era que se escuchaba el canal que antes no sonaba y el que si ya no. volvi a resoldar y el mismo problema y con el tv encendido (con video o imagen) derrepente se apago y ya no encendio. Despues de unos encendio pero ya no daba video y con respecto al audio solo escuchaba con interferencia y siempre solo al canal. El led piloto hace el cambio de color al encender.

Alguien me pude ayudar??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2014)

empeza por revisar los filtros de la fuente y soldaduras flojas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 6, 2014)

tonni v dijo:


> El problema que dio despues fue que ya no se podia bajar el volumen (el volumen se quedo al maximo) aunque en la pantalla se visualizaba que si bajaba.
> 
> Por costos o por falta de existencia del ic micro. Coloque un potenciometro que variara el volumen y ahi quedo.



has lo que te dice *el Rey lemur* y no haga eso si no entiende mucho de la materia, trata de rapara como estaba el equipo no experimentes mucho.

suerte y chequia que algo se desajusto tanto manipular la placa


----------



## tonni v (May 13, 2015)

Amigos les comento que este tv lo di de baja, porque el cliente lo desecho  y compro otro.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## tidus (Ene 22, 2016)

buenas, tengo un problema casi idéntico al que tenia "tonni v" les voy a contar desde el comienzo hace unos dos meses un familiar me pidió que revisara un tv tvr2cx-21us con chasis PH08K-N35 que tenia unas rayas en la parte de abajo de la pantalla, lo abrí y tenia dos capacitadores inflados de 1000uf 25v uno era el que se encarga de filtrar la tensión de -13v del vertical y el otro creo que era para filtrar el voltaje de 110v en ese entonces solo tenia uno disponible así que le cambie el del vertical y las rayas desaparecieron, el otro lo deje como estaba, pero después de unos 2 meses el tv solo se ve menos de la mitad de la pantalla de la parte de abajo. lo volví a abrir y esta ves tenia el capacitador del +13v del vertical inflado + el que ya tenia malo se los cambie los dos pero sigue igual también cambie el diodo vd401 (in4001) de la imagen y nada... sera el integrado vertical que se daño? (no esta en corto y es el STV9302B)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 22, 2016)

Hola. Si es el integrado que se quemo.

Si el flyback esta trabajando mal y esta yendo señal muy fuerte, ademas es probable que el yugo no quiere mas. Lo que se te quema es el diodo amortiguador interno del IC. Podes cambiarlo el integrado, que a la misma vez colocar un disipador mas grande, colocar una resistencia en serie a la bobina de 4.7ohm 10w y sino regula la alimentación que sea lo mas simétricamente posible. 

Saludos


----------



## tidus (Ene 22, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola. Si es el integrado que se quemo.
> 
> Si el flyback esta trabajando mal y esta yendo señal muy fuerte, ademas es probable que el yugo no quiere mas. Lo que se te quema es el diodo amortiguador interno del IC. Podes cambiarlo el integrado, que a la misma vez colocar un disipador mas grande, colocar una resistencia en serie a la bobina de 4.7ohm 10w y sino regula la alimentación que sea lo mas simétricamente posible.
> 
> Saludos



muchas gracias SSTC cuando cambie el integrado comento el resultado, otra cosa la alimentación del vertical en este tv no viene desde el flyback si no desde un trafo aparte, y a cual bobina te refieres....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2016)

ese vertical tiene la alimentacion desde el secundario de la fuente principal ,
aparte de reemplazar el vertical ,cambia todos los capacitores de la sección alimentación y del ic ,aunque no estén inchados


----------



## tidus (Sep 9, 2016)

buenas, como comente anteriormente tengo este tv tvr2cx-21us con chasis PH08K-N35 que estuvo guardado por motivos de tiempo, ahora quiero reemplazar el vertical pero mi pregunta es, el ic stv8172a se puede reemplazar en este tv por el la78041? espero por sus respuestas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2016)

Tda8172 = tea8172 
 tda8172a = tea8172 
 stv8172a = tda8177 
 tda8177 = stv8172a
no 
el reemplazo es el tda8177 a su ves 


> > el LA78041, TDA9309, TDA9302H, STV9379F, STV8172A, TDA8172 y STV9325 tienen similar conexión que el TDA8177 pero soportan menor tensión que el TDA8177F.



http://www.apae.org.ar/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1738


----------



## tidus (Sep 9, 2016)

gracias, pregunte porque en otro foro mencionaban el la78041 como reemplazo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2016)

si lo reemplaza,pero aguanta menos tensión,depende el tv puede ir o no ,mira la hoja de datos y evalualo con las tensiones que tienes en tu chasis
en una palabra, si coinciden todas sus terminales y funciones,pero no la tensión con que se alimenta 
probablemente funcione unos minutos y se quema ,,,


----------



## tidus (Sep 9, 2016)

en el chasis del tv funciona con +13v 0 -13v...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2016)

Que raro !! no conozco el chassis *PH08K-N35* no sera el N22 

El *Cyberlux* modelo *R2CX-21US* es el chassis N22 y te recomiendo los mismo que *el-rey-julien* en su principio te va a funcionar bien el *LA78041*, pero con el tiempo calienta y a las hora, días se vuelve a quemar no es tanto la tensión sino mas bien el yugo. La tensión que suministra la fuente es de 14+14 y si no me equivoco ese encostra 15+15. Como dijo *el-rey-julien* te recomiendo el *TDA8177* 

Saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2016)

a mi me pareció raro 12 volt y -12 ,,,yo no no me arriesgaría ,con lo costoso que esta ese ic


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a mi me pareció raro 12 volt y -12 ,,,yo no no me arriesgaría ,con lo costoso que esta ese ic



Si es verdad es costoso y no vale la pena el experimentar mejor ir a lo seguro, muy raro que en un Flat tengas como alimentación 12+12 generalmente tendrás 14+14, en mi caso odio cuando sacan esa tensión del flyback...   esos ingenieros no ingeniosos 

Saludos


----------



## tidus (Nov 9, 2016)

buenas, comento que después de un tiempo por fin reemplace el integrado vertical svt8172a y los capacitores y todo bien el tv funciona al 100% muchas gracias a "@SSTC" y a "el-rey-julien" por sus comentarios


----------



## william matos (Mar 24, 2020)

El tv esta abierto pero cómo 3 centímetros de arriba y de abajo ¿ que puedo hacer gracias ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2020)

Comienza cambiando* todos* los capacitores electrolíticos del *vertical*.


----------

